# JS's other AR's



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Here are some other AR's that JS owns and didn't want anyone to know about... :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

When the shit hits the fan, those are for my neighbors... that should distract the enemy long enough for me to take care of business... :smt1097


----------

